# Bananas



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

I'm known as the guy who will take your extra food so I can preserve it. 

My brother gave me a few bunches of bananas he bought to make something with which he never did. 

Most of them are bruised past the point of using them as chips. 

What else can I do with them? I would like long term suggestions. 

I thought about maybe a banana meal? Dry them out then grind them for recipes.


----------



## lilmissy0740 (Mar 7, 2011)

I freeze mine for smoothies, not sure if that is what you consider long term storage. Cant you make banana bread in a mason jar and can it? For some reason I am thinking I heard that somewhere.


----------



## PamsPride (Dec 21, 2010)

Banana bread!!! YUMMO!!! My mom makes the best!!


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Unless the bananas are totally mush, you can still dehydrate them. When they are "very over ripe", they are kinda like dates when they have been dried, sugary and chewy with a good banana flavor.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

lilmissy0740 said:


> Cant you make banana bread in a mason jar and can it? For some reason I am thinking I heard that somewhere.


I have mentioned that in a few of my posts, It works pretty well, I have no idea exactly how long it will keep, the jars dont sit around very long here without being eaten.


----------



## pixieduster (Mar 28, 2012)

Oh boy! I could soo use this thread. When the banana trees start producing, I'm gunna want to keep them all. After googling this, finding that freezing and dehydrating are the way to go, besides a buncha batches of banana bread. Hhhmmm, what about dehydrating the banana bread?


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

pixieduster said:


> Oh boy! I could soo use this thread. When the banana trees start producing, I'm gunna want to keep them all. After googling this, finding that freezing and dehydrating are the way to go, besides a buncha batches of banana bread. Hhhmmm, what about dehydrating the banana bread?


I have done that also, If you are going to make the bread to specifically dehydrate its good to add a couple extra eggs. It will give the loaf a little more body, and will rehydrate better.

If you want to rehydrate it put a spoonful of water on it and seal it in a ziplock bag and nuke it for about 20 - 30 seconds. Mine done this way does pretty good. It is also good to munch on dry or if you cut it into small cubes and dry it, makes a good cereal when you pour milk over it.


----------



## pixieduster (Mar 28, 2012)

Davarm: you are the dehydrator King. Hehe. : D. Now I have to order the one I've been eyeing up.


----------



## lovetogrow (Jan 25, 2011)

I made banana jam a few years ago and it was pretty good. Can't find the recipe off hand right now but below is a link to a recipe that is real simple.

http://tastykitchen.com/recipes/canning/banana-jam/


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

pixieduster said:


> Davarm: you are the dehydrator King. Hehe. : D. Now I have to order the one I've been eyeing up.


I just have a dehydrator, an active imagination and sometimes I have a little extra time on my hands, my DD's say that I am dangerous and hide all the leftovers.



lovetogrow said:


> I made banana jam a few years ago and it was pretty good. Can't find the recipe off hand right now but below is a link to a recipe that is real simple.


I've done that also, I thought it was petty good too but the 2 DD's(still at home) wouldn't touch it. I sent a jar to the DD in the Navy and she thought it was OK.


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

Is it possible to just can bananas like baby food? I imagine you could used the pureed bananas in recipes that call for mashed up ones? 

Sorry just kind of thinking out loud on that one. I needed a small jar so I bought a jar of banana baby food. I didn't want to waste it so I added it to some vanilla yogurt and put it over sliced fruit for dessert.


----------



## Lake Windsong (Nov 27, 2009)

I can banana butter when bananas are on sale. Can't remember measurements right off hand, but it's basically bananas pureed, lemon juice, sure jell, and sugar.


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

Davarm said:


> Unless the bananas are totally mush, you can still dehydrate them. When they are "very over ripe", they are kinda like dates when they have been dried, sugary and chewy with a good banana flavor.


They are badly bruised.


----------



## ContinualHarvest (Feb 19, 2012)

Badly bruised bananas are perfect for breads and puddings. They can be frozen. OR you can simmer bands, sugar and water and add yeast....... :beercheer:


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

mdprepper said:


> Is it possible to just can bananas like baby food? I imagine you could used the pureed bananas in recipes that call for mashed up ones?
> 
> Sorry just kind of thinking out loud on that one. I needed a small jar so I bought a jar of banana baby food. I didn't want to waste it so I added it to some vanilla yogurt and put it over sliced fruit for dessert.


It is possible and I do(or have) canned them. I dont currently have any canned on my shelf, used them all for banana bread and banana pudding and haven't restocked yet.

I posted directions back when I first joined the site and will look for it. If I cant find it I will dig up my notebook and post it again. I am not the only one on this site who has canned them, several people jumped in said that they do the same thing.

I "THINK" it was in that thread a while back about looking in other peoples shopping carts at the grocery stores.....



Austin said:


> They are badly bruised.


Can em


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

PamsPride said:


> Banana bread!!! YUMMO!!! My mom makes the best!!


Yum Yum!!! I like banana bread also, make it and freeze it. I'd love to try your moms, I bet it is delicious!


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

Well they are in the freezer for now. 

Is there a difference between heavy bruising and heavy browning?


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Austin said:


> Well they are in the freezer for now.
> 
> Is there a difference between heavy bruising and heavy browning?


Yeeeaaa, their is a difference but when they get to the point of being bruised so much that you are concerned about whether they are still good, they are pretty much in the same boat with over ripe ones.

Still plenty good, but may as well treat them the same way.


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

Good to know. 

I've always thrown out horribly bruised. Now that I know I can use them the same I'll keep them in the freezer.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

The next time I have some in that boat, I'm gonna puree them with a little lemon juice, spread them on a fruit leather tray and see how they dehydrate.

If they come out ok that way, hey - be another way to "keep" em. Will post the results if/when it happens.


----------



## lovetogrow (Jan 25, 2011)

Looking forward to your results :2thumb:


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

Davarm said:


> The next time I have some in that boat, I'm gonna puree them with a little lemon juice, spread them on a fruit leather tray and see how they dehydrate.
> 
> If they come out ok that way, hey - be another way to "keep" em. Will post the results if/when it happens.


Did you try it yet?


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Austin said:


> Did you try it yet?


No, been on my hands and knees in the garden for the last 2 weeks, the next time I go to the grocery store I'm going to get a big pile of them and will give it a try.


----------

